# Krill



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I just fed my 3 5-6'' RBP's krill for the first time, and they devoured it almost instantly. I've never seen them act this way toward food. Maybe it's because they're getting less skitting, but then again maybe it's the krill. Oh well, just thought it was interesting


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

just wondering were did you buy it at an aquarium or a fish market?


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I got it from my LFS. They sold it in a package with little pre-made cubes of it. I just wanted to see if they like it, but ill probably buy in more of a bulk next time.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I also purchase my krill prepacked and frozen with vitamins and other supplents added from my local LFS


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks guy for your responces.i been buying mine at the local asian masket.its cheaper and i get alot more.but it is true doesn't have all the goodies the lfs has.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

can you add the stuff to it or just dosnt matter that much?


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I don't add anything to mine.... only bad thing about it is that it makes one hell of a mess when they tear into it.


----------

